# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  هل فيلم The Post من المرشحين لأفضل فيلم لعام 2018؟

## janjan25

هل فيلم The Post من المرشحين لأفضل فيلم لعام 2018؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## سوبروومان

> هل فيلم The Post من المرشحين لأفضل افلام اجنبي لعام 2018؟




اعتقد الفيلم ترشح للاوسكار بس مافاز

----------

